

EU proposes to fit all cars with speed limiters  - 1337biz
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/road-safety/10278702/EU-plans-to-fit-all-cars-with-speed-limiters.html

======
Shivetya
Interesting, so how will they convince all the localities and such of giving
up their revenue made from people exceeding the speed limits? Surely that
cannot be a small sum.

